# Picked up my new car....



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well here she is,picked up this morning and now done 170 miles!
To say its different from the TT is a slight understatement....weighs almost exactly half for a start :lol: 









Now just got to run it in for 1000 miles... 

Will post a full review when i stop driving


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

nice stuff, only 830 miles and you can have some real fun


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like good fun mate.


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice mate take your time in it


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

hubba hubba!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Very Nice have fun


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Almost identical to my friends at work. He absolutel loves it. Still waiting for a spin in his but he only brings it in once every few weeks when the weather's good (company car is abused most of the other time!).

Looks superb 8)


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

very nice! 8)

I think it's time for us to demand our own section on here... :wink:


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks ace 8)

The weight difference comes as a shock to those who are used to a relatively heavy car like a TT.

I ran one for a year in 2002 and it was a fantastic car. It was a K Series 111S before all the namby pamby electronics / ABS was introduced for the Toyota models  Still, I don't doubt it's a fantastic car. You'll learn to really drive properly with a Lotus. Enjoy 

Saying that, that was when I was 25, so have moved towards the comfort that a TT brings as I can only handle the Lotus in small doses. You mentioned weight being very noticeable on the Elise, try moving onto a superbike like I've done which will make the 0-60 times in *any* Lotus very ordinary indeed. You won't understand what proper power-to-weight is until you've experienced a motorbike. My Suzuki GSX-R1000 has 1000 bhp/ton which will crack 100mph in 5 secs :twisted: My 111S had 206bhp/ton which is pedestrian in comparison!

Anyways, pic of my old pride and joy (I do miss it though  )


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

syc23 said:


> It was a K Series 111S before all the namby pamby electronics / ABS was introduced for the Toyota models


the ABS doesn't come in until you're properly into a brown trouser moment on the new models - I drove both an S and R round Hethel in the wet, and it never intervened once. My instructor (Alaistair McQueen) only got it to kick in at the end of the long straight, leaving braking very late in the wet...

besides, I thought the 111s was the 'comfort' model? :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wicked looking motor


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a K Series 111S before all the namby pamby electronics / ABS was introduced for the Toyota models
> ...


Touche 

I too did a driver training course with Alistair McQueen - top instructor and would recommend it to any Lotus owner / sports car driver


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry - haven't been on here for a while - thought you must have it by now !

Looks very nice, nice wheels !

I get mine next week hopefully - see you on the 28th?

TT came yesterday so will get some pics up of that later too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

535dboy said:


> Sorry - haven't been on here for a while - thought you must have it by now !
> 
> Looks very nice, nice wheels !
> 
> ...


I think its the 27th(Sunday) for the Sussex meet,i'm desperately trying to get it run in before then!
Mind you if i dont we can both dawdle along at the back in the slow group with 'running in' stickers in the back :lol: 
See you there


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> 535dboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - haven't been on here for a while - thought you must have it by now !
> ...


Fair enough re date - it was a bit of a guess !

Yeah like the running in sticker bit !


----------

